# St. Peter, MN. car model contest *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice show again this year, numbers were down a bit due to an error on the car show flier(the contest was not mentioned).

Saw a few of the Minneapolis guys and I think we all had a great time. 
Here are a few pics with more at the link.
Chris





































All 92 pictures can be found at MY FOTKI


----------

